# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  MISSING: Microsoft Windows Common Controls-2 6.0

## Wizz

I have windows XP and Excel 2003.  In Visual Basic Editor, References, I have missing the Microsoft Windows Common Controls-2 6.0.  How can I enable it?
When opening the file, excel prompts Error compiling some modules. Opening the file in another pc with this common controls enabled, it works fine.

Thanks a lot fot the help.

----------


## royUK

Try running a Repair from your Office CD

----------


## Wizz

Thanks Roy.  I try it, but still Missing.
What else could I do?
It is prompting "Compile Error in Hidden Module".

----------


## royUK

What controls are on your form?

----------


## Wizz

I unprotect the file, and opened the Visual Basic Editor to see exactly where the problem was.  I ran random modules and it points errors where there are variables.
For example, if I use: "For each C in range("B4:B100")", it marks the "C" and prompts the error message: "Cant find Project Library".
The same occurs where I use variables.  For example, I create a variable called "COUNTR".  I use that variable to count how many times a loop has been run (before the loop ends, I added the line "COUNTR=COUNTR +1"). 
Now, when running the macro, it prompts the "Cant find Project Library" error and marks the "COUNTR" variable.
 In those cases I did not use Set, nor DIM to  for the variables ("COUNTR"; "C"; etc).

----------


## Wizz

Solution Found.

Solution:
I'm not quite sure why this problem occurs, but it has to do with the Excel version.  The original file was creates in Excel 2003 and I was running it on Excel 2003 on a different computer.  Looks like one was version 10 and the other was version 11, even though both are Excel 2003.
To solve the problem, I had to copy the file "Mscomct2.ocx" into the "\System32" folder.  Then go to the VBA editor and there, Extras->Reference and select the "Microsoft Common Controls....." selected.
  I got that file from the computer wher I made the original file.

Good Luck

----------


## ri50

good thank you

----------

